# Model 10530SBE



## Judyp (Sep 4, 2021)

Any thoughts on how much we could sell this model snow blower for that we have not used it since 2018 When it was last serviced. We live in Maine and now go to Florida for the winter. My husband just tried to start it (electric start) and it started right up after not having started it for two years. Only used leaded gas to keep the fuel line gum free. It is 10 hp. The auger width is 30” wide x 23” high

any thoughts


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to SBF

Some photos would help with placing a value on the machine.

How old is it? Stored indoors? Condition of machine?


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Judyp said:


> Only used leaded gas to keep the fuel line gum free.


Do you mean no-ethanol premium gas? Leaded gas was banned in 1996


----------



## Judyp (Sep 4, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Welcome to SBF
> 
> Some photos would help with placing a value on the machine.
> 
> How old is it? Stored indoors? Condition of machine?


We think we bought it 2007. Yes stored inside. Condition is very good - Mabye a couple of scratches but nothing major.


----------



## Judyp (Sep 4, 2021)

LenD said:


> Do you mean no-ethanol premium gas? Leaded gas was banned in 1996


No they still sell it in Maine! Robinson’s Marine. great for keeping gas lines open in the Maine winters. 🤪


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

2006 model, engine left over from 2005 or older, flat head engine, not OHV, sometimes Husqvarna is hard to get parts for, used $250-$600 depending on the market, off season, impending snow, the buyer, $300-$400.

Leaded gas doesn't keep the carb clear, and it's been banned, non-ethanol gas is what you mean and better to keep the carb clear.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Machine looks to be in good condition for being 14 or 15 years old.

In my area you could probably expect to get $400 -$500.00 this fall/winter. Probably less in Maine and at this time of year.


----------



## Judyp (Sep 4, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Machine looks to be in good condition for being 14 or 15 years old.
> 
> In my area you could probably expect to get $400 -$500.00 this fall/winter. Probably less in Maine and at this time of year.


Thanks so much. I’ll let you know what happens! I appreciate the help.


----------



## Judyp (Sep 4, 2021)

Judyp said:


> Thanks so much. I’ll let you know what happens! I appreciate the help.


Sold For $250. We are happy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the exact same machine. 

It's built like a tank compared to the crap out there today (very little plastic used on 10530SBE). Very easy to work on and fix. 

Some parts are discontinued and almost impossible to find, but Husqvarna used that same basic machine for years and the parts that are discontinued can be replaced with parts that were redesigned as part of a new assembly. More work and money to fix, but the machine will last another 10-20 years if you take care of it. Better than buying a new machine that is cheaply made and more complicated to fix.

I would have done a little work to it (repaint chute, fix loose light, clean and lube) and sold it for $600-700. That machine is a workhorse.


----------

